# Reptile Keeping Records & Birth Certificates



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Hello,

My OHs best friend keeps a lot of reptiles and her Farther is a breeder and they have asked me to make them a recording system using the computer as they are fed up of paper everywhere... God knows what they are doing to have so much paper. Anyway what he wanted was something to record,

Feeding
Shedding
Breeding
Growth

But he also wanted Birth Certificates as well for when he cells on the babys etc

So what I have done is produced a rather basic excel sheet for him to be able to do this. While I was at it I thought I might as well offer it out to anyone else who is intressted so here we go...

The features are
Records for each animal including feeding, growth, shedding and breeding. As well as overall details such as parents, enclosure etc and a Birth Certificate generator. 
Some screen shots...





​
*If Anyone Is Interested In Giving It A Go Please PM Me Or Post Below​*


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

I will try send you a link to the records I keep. :2thumb:


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Can't send it through p'm but if you gave me your email I could send it as an attachment? 

Karl.


----------



## Oli ds (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice idea : victory:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

I would like a copy please


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Mik3F said:


> I would like a copy please


PM Sent :2thumb:


----------



## MG-Reptiles (Jul 31, 2009)

We would be interested in this be looking for something like this for a while:notworthy:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

PM's Sent & Replied To


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Justin :2thumb:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Mik3F said:


> Thanks Justin :2thumb:


Not a problem... Hope it works alright : victory:


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

works fine once I enabled macros


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Lol Good!

Is there anything that you think it could benefit with some extras etc?


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe have drop down lists for feeding (1 x Mouse, 2 x Rats etc etc)


----------



## Oli ds (Nov 23, 2009)

Could you send me one again please, didn't work first time :sad:



.Justin said:


> PM Sent


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I would be interested thank you:flrt:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

PMs Sent :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Could I have one please?

Cheers.


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Could I have one please?
> 
> Cheers.


PM Sent : victory:


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

I'd be interested! I just cba to fill in the list any more... naughty! 
:whip:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Justin, highly recommend this to any reptile keeper!


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Tommy123 said:


> Thanks Justin, highly recommend this to any reptile keeper!


Thanks for the feedback!

Hope everyone else is finding it useful! 

*J*


----------



## doogle (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi justin, Can i have one to please as sounds like it would make my life a litle easier! :2thumb:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

looks interesting i'd be interested in giving it a go.


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

PM's Sent : victory:


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like my record keeping sheet went down well? :lol2: I was just concerned it didn't send, but it must have. :2thumb:

Did it include the rows at the bottom to fill in all relevant info?


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

karlh said:


> Sounds like my record keeping sheet went down well? :lol2: I was just concerned it didn't send, but it must have. :2thumb:
> 
> Did it include the rows at the bottom to fill in all relevant info?


Hi Karl,

I didn't receive anything from yourself...?


----------



## karlh (Jul 5, 2009)

It said it sent? I replied to you with the record sheet as an attachment? Did you open it?

Karl.:2thumb:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

karlh said:


> It said it sent? I replied to you with the record sheet as an attachment? Did you open it?
> 
> Karl.:2thumb:


Nope nothing?


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

i'll have a go at it please justin, have 3 snakes and B'dragons but planning on more so had anuff of pads everwhere :whistling2:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

RedDragon619 said:


> i'll have a go at it please justin, have 3 snakes and B'dragons but planning on more so had anuff of pads everwhere :whistling2:


PM Sent


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

got it and there all filled in, good job man, this has saved me loads.

Gd work

:no1::notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

RedDragon619 said:


> got it and there all filled in, good job man, this has saved me loads.
> 
> Gd work
> 
> :no1::notworthy::2thumb:


Thanks for the feedback! Glad it is useful, 

*J*


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

*Still happy to send more copies out - Drop me a PM*


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

thought id put a pic up so ppl can c what it looks like :2thumb:
Cheers again Justin.
here is 2 pics for 2 of my snakes


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Thanks! Glad its working out!


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

I would like 1 plz!! :2thumb:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

PM Sent 

*J*


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Justin, 

could i have a copy please would save me having to do one myself and i would love a copy of the birth certificate thats a great idea : victory:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Lizard Loft said:


> Hi Justin,
> 
> could i have a copy please would save me having to do one myself and i would love a copy of the birth certificate thats a great idea : victory:


PM Sent... : victory:

*J*


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

spot on record mate....THANKS!!!: victory:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

*All PMs Replied Too*


----------



## Kelly88 (Apr 17, 2009)

Can I has one please? :flrt:

My own attempt is naff compared to yours!:blush:


----------



## radicaldave (Sep 25, 2009)

SAme I would like to try this too.. i have something rather basic on exel but i really would like to have a look at something more advanced :no1:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

*All PMs Replied Too*


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

You Can Now Order Your Copy
For *FREE *By
Clicking Here​


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

gd job justin :2thumb:


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

Your welcome!

Hope others find this useful!


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Closed by request of OP.


----------

